# Are there any supplements



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

that will decrease a womens sex drive


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Wedding cake.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Ha I am being serious though 

is there anything natural i can take


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't do it. Better to get him a supplement to increase his. He might need testosterone. Or maybe have him try dhea.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

How does testosterone work, is it a pill


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

Is there anything that women can take to increase theirs?


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> How does testosterone work, is it a pill


Try whiskey.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

When I had a quick google there seems to be quite a lot women can take 

Horny goat weed for example


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah I have looked up stuff. It kind of sucks, my DW and I have been going through this for like a year or more. I have tried to look into things but she doesn't seem up for it. A couple years ago after our child was born she kind of lost it. She then started taking Iron and St. John's Wort and she turned around completely it was awesome. But then she stopped taking it and doesn't seem to want to start back up. I don't know I would really like our sex life to be back to where it was. I have been working out like crazy, lost like 20lbs so far and hasn't showed any difference. I am pretty HD but I would seriously be happy with like once or twice a week even though I could like 4 or 5 times.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Maca root works for both gender to increase libido.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I totally get where you are coming from sanDiego


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah it sucks. We never had this problem at the start and when we were first married. I don't even remember thinking about sex, now I feel like it affects everything. That sounds bad because I do love her but I feel myself holding back because of it.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I cheated on my first husband because of exactly the same problem I have having now

If that's not karma coming back to bite me on the arse I don't know what is


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah I really don't want that to happen to us. Like I said we had a good sex life before, I don't know if it was child birth or what. During her pregnancy sex was not an issue either actually it may have been some of her most horny times. It is just so frustrating sometimes. A few weeks ago we had a night away and I suggested being a little kinkier and it pretty much backfired.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I do wonder sometimes why women go off sex after children, it never happened to me 

My sex drive has never changed


----------



## 4sakenallothers (Feb 28, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Maca root works for both gender to increase libido.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How many mg of maca root is recommended?


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think one of the things with her is that we were unable to get pregnant naturally because of issues with her so we had to do IVF. So I am sure there are reservations about it because we were really wanting children when we got married and now probably won't have as many as we wanted.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Threadjack?


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Threadjack?


Sorry about that.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I think I have derailed my own thread haha


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

Seriously, cwtch, these guys have some good suggestions. I think testosterone is a good thing. I heard or read somewhere that exercising can help increase that as well.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

4sakenallothers said:


> How many mg of maca root is recommended?


I buy the capsules, so the recommended dosage, although sometimes I have to decrease the dosage. I discovered them because of my fibromyalgia they help alot. They balance your hormones which is why it increases your libido. You'll know if you took to much when your spouse is complaining about wanting to rest 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

SanDiegoRacer313 said:


> I think one of the things with her is that we were unable to get pregnant naturally because of issues with her so we had to do IVF. So I am sure there are reservations about it because we were really wanting children when we got married and now probably won't have as many as we wanted.


Some people swear that maca root increases fertility, FYI
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4sakenallothers (Feb 28, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I buy the capsules, so the recommended dosage, although sometimes I have to decrease the dosage. I discovered them because of my fibromyalgia they help alot. They balance your hormones which is why it increases your libido. You'll know if you took to much when your spouse is complaining about wanting to rest
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank You, I will give them a shot


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I am gonna look into testosterone


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

how about some more info.

how often do you have sex? dose he reject you or are you waiting for him to start things.

have you tried to talk to him about it and what dose he say?
can you masterbate to take the edge off .....I know sometime it just make you horiner . 

have you tried to suduce him .....some sexy cloths and a bj go a long way....at least for me.

how often do you want sex? and can you guys compromise?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Ha I am being serious though
> 
> is there anything natural i can take


Yes, sorry, couldn't resist.

Seriously though I'm with the others, he needs to up his game not you decrease yours.

What would you be happy with? How old is he?

Sex drive can change a little with age. I'm an oldie so my drive has dropped a little for instance. I'm now happy with every other day and can manage on three days but start to climb the wall with frustration at four days.

Some of the other guys here who are fitter than me can go more often.

What is hubbys fitness level? 

It may be worth getting some tests done. I think it is a fairly simple thing to do a testosterone test. I was checked recently as part of a range of tests and they discovered I had a high test level for my age.

If I'd been low there are treatments available.

At least two of the regular posters here have experience with their husbands getting a testosterone boost.

EI, and I think (apologies if wrong) Mavash. They have both said (not exactly what they said but close I think) it is like being married to a 20 year old man again and that they have now had to get used to their husbands being 'rampant'.


----------



## SanDiegoRacer313 (Oct 26, 2012)

In all seriousness I too do sort of wish I could take something to lower my libido. I really would rather her want to have sex no doubt but it causes me anxiety because its all I think about. Like is tonight the night? When I get home and we go to bed will she be willing? I always am hopeful and only disappoint myself more.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Off-label Prozac for many works pretty well.


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

I dated a guy on testosterone briefly, He did not need it. It made him angry, horny and really sweaty. 
I would not advocate taking that variety of supplement unless it is prescribed by a doctor.


----------

